# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Սևան.. խամրող գեղեցկություն

## yerevanci

Մեր  հանրապետության  «զմրուխտե»  գեղեցկուհի  *Սևանի*  մասին  թեմա  չլինելը  մեծ  բացթողում  է,  նաև  իմ  կողմից:  



Այժմ  Սևանի  առաջ  ծառացած  հիմնախնդիրները  բազմաթիվ  են  և  շուտափույթ  լուծում  են  պահանջում,  այլապես  մենք  կկորցնենք  բնության  թանկարժեք  պարգևներից  մեկը,  որը  մեր  հանրապետության  համար  կենսարար  նշանակություն  ունի:

----------

Claudia Mori (10.05.2011), Mark Pauler (11.04.2011), Nadine (11.04.2011), Safaryan (11.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հետաքրքիր է ի՞նչն է սպառնում:  :Think:

----------


## yerevanci

Ներկայումս  ինտենսիվ  կերպով  աշխատանքներ  են  տարվում  լճի  մակարդակը  բարձրացնելու  համար, նույնիսկ  փոքր  ինչ  աշխատանքները  դանդաղեցվել  են,  քանի  որ  լիճը  տվյալ  ժամանակահատվածի  համար  նախատեսվածից  ավելի  շատ  էր  բարձրացել:  Սակայն  քչերին  է  հայտնի,  որ  40-ականներից  սկսած  մշակվեց  մի  ծրագիր, ըստ  որի  Մեծ Սևանը (նկարում)  պետք  է  չորացվեր  և  այդ  հատվածի  հողերն  օգտագործվեին  գյուղատնտեսական  նպատակներով:  Ծրագիրը  Մոսկվայում  արժանացավ  մեծ  ընդունելության  և  առանց  ժամանակ  կորցնելու  սկսվեց  լճի  ցամաքեցումը:  Այն  ժամանակ,  երբ  լճի  մակարդակը  իջել  էր  5-6  մետրով,  ծրագիրն  առաջարկող  կողմը  նկատեց,  որ  ոչ  մի  գյուղատնտեսական  հողահանդակներ  էլ  չկան,  լիճը  կարծես  «պատժում»  էր  իր  տեսանկյունից  և  ջրից  ազատված  տարածքներում  ալեբախության  հետևանքով  բառացիորեն  սրբում  և  լվանում-տանում  էր  մակերեսային  հողաշերտը,  սակայն  ծրագիրը  շարունակվում  էր:  Այդ  ժամանակ  Հայաստանի  բնապահպանները  մի  խելացի  միտք  մտածեցին.  Մոսկվայից  Հայաստան  հրավիրեցին  ծրագրի  գլխավորին  և  հենց  Սևանի  ափին  նրան  հյուրասիրեցին  սևանի  իշխան:  Դե  ռուս  պաշտոնյան,  համից  չկշտանալով,  անմիջապես  չեղյալ  է  հայտարարում  ծրագրի  գոյությունը:  Սակայն  դեռ  մի  քանի  տարիներ  էլ  շարունակվում  է  լճի  իջեցումը,  որն իր  առավելագույն պիկին  հասավ  ՀՀ  նորանկախ  ժամանակ,  երբ  լճից  ջրբացթողումը  հասավ  ռեկոևդային  թվերի՝  1,7 մլն  խոր. մետր,  այն  դեպքում,  երբ  բնական  վիճակում  Հրազդան  գետով  ելքը  կազմում  էր  ընդամենը  65 հազ. խոր. մետր: Այժմ  Հրազդան  գետով  ելքը  կազմում  է  600-700 հազ. խոր. մետր,  բայց  փոխարենը  Որոտան-Արփա-Սևան  ջրատարով  լիճ  է  հասցվում  մինչև  400 հազ. խոր. մետր ջուր:

----------

Kita (11.04.2011), Mark Pauler (11.04.2011), Safaryan (11.04.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

> Հետաքրքիր է ի՞նչն է սպառնում:


Լճին  առաջին  հերթին  սպառնում  է  էվտրոֆացում,  այսինք՝  ճահճացում:  Ներկայումս  լճի  մի շարք  առափնյա  հատվածներ  առաջին  հայացքից  ճահիճ  են  հիշեցնում,  բացի  այդ  լճին  սպառնում  է  նաև  էկոլոգիական  մեծ  աղետ,  քանի  որ  փոփոխման  է  ենթարկվում  բուսակենդանական  աշխարհը

----------

Kita (11.04.2011), Mark Pauler (11.04.2011), Safaryan (11.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (11.04.2011)

----------


## aragats

> Ներկայումս  ինտենսիվ  կերպով  աշխատանքներ  են  տարվում  լճի  մակարդակը  բարձրացնելու  համար, նույնիսկ  փոքր  ինչ  աշխատանքները  դանդաղեցվել  են,  քանի  որ  լիճը  տվյալ  ժամանակահատվածի  համար  նախատեսվածից  ավելի  շատ  էր  բարձրացել:  Սակայն  քչերին  է  հայտնի,  որ  40-ականներից  սկսած  մշակվեց  մի  ծրագիր, ըստ  որի  Մեծ Սևանը (նկարում)  պետք  է  չորացվեր  և  այդ  հատվածի  հողերն  օգտագործվեին  գյուղատնտեսական  նպատակներով:  Ծրագիրը  Մոսկվայում  արժանացավ  մեծ  ընդունելության  և  առանց  ժամանակ  կորցնելու  սկսվեց  լճի  ցամաքեցումը:  Այն  ժամանակ,  երբ  լճի  մակարդակը  իջել  էր  5-6  մետրով,  ծրագիրն  առաջարկող  կողմը  նկատեց,  որ  ոչ  մի  գյուղատնտեսական  հողահանդակներ  էլ  չկան,  լիճը  կարծես  «պատժում»  էր  իր  տեսանկյունից  և  ջրից  ազատված  տարածքներում  ալեբախության  հետևանքով  բառացիորեն  սրբում  և  լվանում-տանում  էր  մակերեսային  հողաշերտը,  սակայն  ծրագիրը  շարունակվում  էր:  Այդ  ժամանակ  Հայաստանի  բնապահպանները  մի  խելացի  միտք  մտածեցին.  Մոսկվայից  Հայաստան  հրավիրեցին  ծրագրի  գլխավորին  և  հենց  Սևանի  ափին  նրան  հյուրասիրեցին  սևանի  իշխան:  Դե  ռուս  պաշտոնյան,  համից  չկշտանալով,  անմիջապես  չեղյալ  է  հայտարարում  ծրագրի  գոյությունը:  Սակայն  դեռ  մի  քանի  տարիներ  էլ  շարունակվում  է  լճի  իջեցումը,  որն իր  առավելագույն պիկին  հասավ  ՀՀ  նորանկախ  ժամանակ,  երբ  լճից  ջրբացթողումը  հասավ  ռեկոևդային  թվերի՝  1,7 մլն  խոր. մետր,  այն  դեպքում,  երբ  բնական  վիճակում  Հրազդան  գետով  ելքը  կազմում  էր  ընդամենը  65 հազ. խոր. մետր: Այժմ  Հրազդան  գետով  ելքը  կազմում  է  600-700 հազ. խոր. մետր,  բայց  փոխարենը  Որոտան-Արփա-Սևան  ջրատարով  լիճ  է  հասցվում  մինչև  400 հազ. խոր. մետր ջուր:


Այդ բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյան, որի մասին վերեւում նշել ես՝Խրուշչովն էր: Ու հետաքրքիրն ինչ ա, որ ձուկն էլ էր ինքը «բռնում»: Այդ պրոցեսին անձամբ մասնակցած  К Г Б ի աշխատակից ա պատմել:
Նավի վրայից Խրուշչովը կարթը կախորմ էր, Հայաստանի հատուկ ծառայության աշխատակիցները տակից մեծ-մեծ իշխանները կախում էին կարթին,« ադամանդե ձեռքի» նման,երեւի կինոի այդ կադրերը
դրա ազդեցության տակ ա նկարահանված: Որից հետո հրաման ա տվել նման հրաշքը պահպանել:

----------

Mark Pauler (11.04.2011), Safaryan (12.04.2011), yerevanci (11.04.2011)

----------


## Mark Pauler

Սևանա լիճը իսկապես կանգնած է էկոլոգիական աղետի առաջ: 
Բնության մեջ ցանկացած պրոցես ինքնակարգավորվող է ու հիմա բոլորին պարզ է, որ առանց արտաքին ազդեցության Սևանի էկոհամակարգի վերջնական հավասարակշռության կետը ուղղակի մի ողբալի տեսարան է: Ճահիճը նույնպես բնական վիճակ է, բայց դա մեզ ձեռնտու չէ:
Անցած տարի Սևանի ջրում աննորմալ բարձր է եղել ֆիտոպլանկտոնների (օրինակ սպիրուլինաի) կոնցենտրացիան: Դա նշանակում է, որ խաղտված է Սևանի Կենդանաբուսական հարաբերությունը: Բացի ջրի մակարդակի տատանումը, շաաաատ մեծ դեր է խաղացել այդ գործընթացում, մասայական անվերահսկելի ձկնորսությունը կամ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել ձկնագողությունը, որը ներկայումս կարծես թե դադարեցվել է:
Ես միշտ կապված եմ եղել Սևանա լճի հետ: Անցած տարի Սևանի ջրից տարորինակ անսովոր հոտ էր գալիս: դա նշանակում է, որ մեր Սևանը փոխվում է, նրանում սկսում են բնակվել նոր կենսատեսակներ, իսկ հները զիջել են իրենց տեղը:
Երանի էն օրվան, որ Սևանա լճի ջրից նույն հոտը կգա, ինչ նախկինում:

----------

aragats (10.05.2011), Safaryan (12.04.2011), Գեա (10.05.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

փոքրիկ  ակնարկ

Սևանը աշխարհի քաղցրահամ բարձրադիր լճերից մեկն է:  Սևանա լիճը գտնվում է Հայկական հրաբխային բարձրավանդակի  հյուսիս-արևելյան մասում: Աշխարհի բարձրալեռնային լճերից միայն չորսը մեծությամբ գերազանցում են Սևանին (Թենգրի Նորը, Տիկիկական, Պոոպոն,Կուկունորը):   Բոլոր կողմերից բարձր լեռներով շրջապատված եռանկյուանձև այս  գոգավորությունը  միջլեռնային խոշոր տեկտոնական իջվածք է:
Երբեմն ասում են, թե Սևանա լիճը ամենամեծն է բարձրադիր լճերից և ամենաբարձրադիրն է մեծ լճերից: Բայց այդ դիտողությունն այդքան էլ ճիշտ չէ: Լճեր կան, որ միաժամանակ և  բարձր են, և  ավելի մեծ, քան Սևանա լիճը (օր. Տիտիկական):  
Սևանը տեկտոնահրաբխային ծագման լիճ է, Սևանի ափերը, բացառությամբ   լճի հյուսիս-արևելյան մասի, թույլ են մասնատված, հատկապես Մեծ Սևանում: Սևանա լճի ավազանը սահմանափակվում է արևմուտքից Գեղամա լեռներով, հարավից` Վարդենիսի լեռնավահանով, իսկ հյուսիսից և արևելքից` Արեգունու և Սևանա լեռնաշղթաներով: Սևանի գոգավորության սահմաններում բարձրությունների տարբերությունը տատանվում է 500մ-ից մինչև 1800մ: Սևանա լիճը  արևմուտքից եզրավորող Գեղամա լեռնավահանը ունի միջօրեականային ուղություն, այն  անջատում է Արարատյան դաշտը  Սևանի  գոգավորությունից: Լեռնավահանը ամբողջությամբ  ծածկված է լավաներով, առանցքային հատվածում շատ են ներժայթուքները: Լճի հարավային մասով ձգվում է Վարդենիսի լեռնավահանը 80կմ երկարությամբ: Լեռնաշղթայի արևմտյան հատվածը բարձր չէ, իսկ արևելքում բարձրությունները կտրուկ ավելանում են` հասնելով          3400-3500 կմ-ի: Վարդենիսի և Գեղամա լեռնավահանների միջև` լճից հարավ-արևմուտք, տարածվում է Արգիճիի հովիտը: Արեգունու և Սևանի լեռնաշղթաների շփման գոտում ձևավորվել է Արտանիշի թերակղզին:
Լճի ավազանում ռելիեֆի մասնատվածությունը հատկապես մեծ է Արեգունի-Սևան լեռնաշղթաների շրջաններում, այստեղ տարածված են սելավային հոսքերը:
Արևելքում Սևանի լեռնաշղթային հաջորդում է Արևելյան Սևանի լեռնաշղթան` տարածվելով լճի հարավ-արևելյան մասում: Վերջինս մասնատված է բազմաթիվ հովիտներով:
Ավազանը տարածվում է 1900-3500 մ բարձրությունների սահմաններում: Դրանցից առավելագույն մակերես են զբաղեցնում  2000-2800 մ բարձրությունները, ավազանի միջին բարձրությունը 2390 մ Է:
Գոգավորության հատակի ջրազուրկ հատվածները, որոնց մի մասը միայն վերջերս են ջրազրկվել, իրենցից ներկայացնում են կամ ալյուվիալ փոքր դաշտեր (Մասրիկի, Ձկնագետի, Նորատուսի   և այլն), կամ էրոզիոն ցածրադիր հարթություններ, բլուրներ (Արտանիշի թերակղզին և այլն):/ Պետրոսյան/
Մեծ Սևանի հատակի ռելիեֆը իրենից ներկայացնում է հարթություն,այստեղով նախկինում հոսել է գետ: Փոքր Սևանի ռելիեֆը առանձնանում է մեծ բազմազանությամբ` հունը անհարթ է, ափերը`թեք, ավելի խորն է, քան Մեծ Սևանը: 
Սևանա լճի ջրհավաք ավազանը 4891 քառ. կմ, առանց լճի հայելու` 3475 քառ. կմ : Ջրհավաք ավազանը ջրի հայելուց մեծ է ընդամենը  3,4 անգամ,որը հազվադեպ երևույթ է:
Նախքան լճի մակարդակի արհեստական իջեցումը,մակերեսը կազմում էր   416  քառ. կմ, որից Մեծ Սևանինը` 1032 քառ. կմ, Փոքր Սևանինը` 384,6 քառ. կմ: Բարձրությունը ծովի մակարդակից հավասար էր 1916 մ, երկարությունը` երկար առանցքի ուղղությամբ` 75կմ, միջին լայնությունը` 19 կմ, առավելագույն լայնությունը` 56 կմ: Սևանի միջին խորությունը 41,3 մ էր:  
Փոքր Սևանի հատակը խորդուբորդ է` արևմտյան կողմում լճի մեջ են մխրճվում բազմաթիվ լավային լեզվակներ ու հրվանդաններ: Արևելյան` Արեգունու ափը շատ զառիթափ է  և ամենամեծ խորությունները գտնվում են ընդամենը 1-2 կմ հեռավորության վրա: Մեծ և Փոքր Սևանների միջև գտնվում է  ստորջրյա մի շեմ` Շորժայի թումբը, որի կենտրոնական մասը կտրված է կանիոնով, որով մի ժամանակ գետ է հոսել  Մեծ Սևանի հատակային մասով դեպի Փոքր Սևան: Այս թմբերի ծայրերին են տեղադրված Նորատուսի և Արտանիշի հրվանդանները: Մինչև լճի մակարդակի իջեցումը երկու հրվանդանների միջև նեղուցի լայնությունը կազմում էր 8.5 կմ: Հարկ է նշել,որ Մեծ Սևանի ափերը խիստ մշակված են,ամենուրեք աբրազիոն պլատֆորմը լավ զարգացած է: Փոքր Սևանում, նախքան լճի մակարդակի արհեստական իջեցումը, շատ հատվածներում ժայռերը ուղղակի կախված էին ջրի վրա, որն ապացուցում էր ափերի երիտասարդ լինելու հանգամանքը: Մեծ և Փոքր Սևանները առաջացել են տարբեր ժամանակ, այդ է ցույց տալիս ափամերձ  հատվածների մորֆոլոգիան:

----------

aragats (10.05.2011), Safaryan (12.04.2011), Varzor (06.06.2021)

----------


## yerevanci

Տեղումների և գոլորշիացման հարաբերակցության վրա հիմնված պրոբլեմների թվին է պատկանում Սևանի պրեբլեմը:
Սևանա լճի ջրային բալանսի մանրակրկիտ  հետազոտությամբ զբաղվել  է խոշոր կլիմայագետ Վ.Կ. Դավիդովը: Նա իր «Սևանա լճի ջրային բալանսը» (1938թ) աշխատության մեջ ուսումնասիրել է մանրամասն լճի ջրային հաշվեկշիռը:
Վ.Կ. Դավիդովը սահմանել է լճի մակերեսից տեղի ունեցող գոլորշիացման օրինաչափությունը, նկատի ունենալով օդի խոնավությունը և քամու ուժը:Ուսումնասիրությունների հիման վրա պարզվել է երկու փաստ.
1.	Յուրաքանչյուր  13 խոր. մ ջրից, որ մուտք է գործում լճի մեջ, 12-ը գոլորշիանում է : Լճի մեջ թափվող ջրերի միայն 8%-ը կարող է օգտագործվել:
2.	Գոլորշիացվող ջուրը կբավականացներ ավելի քան 120 հզ հա այգիներ և տեխնիկական մշակաբույսերի ցանքեր ոռոգելու համար:
Սևանա լճի մակերեսից գոլորշիացող յուրաքանչյուր 1%-ի պակասեցում կնշանակեր ավելի քան 1 հզ հա ոռոգման հնարավորություն:
Թե արեգակնային ներգործությունը, թե օդի ջերմությունն ու խոնավությունը,  թե այլ հանգամանքներ, որոնք ազդում են գոլորշիացման վրա, չեն կարող փոփոխվել մարդու կողմից: Մնում էր միակ ելքը` փոփոխել Սևանա լճի բնական ռեժիմը,լճի մակարդակից գոլորշիացումը կրճատելու միջոցով:
Գոլորշիացող մակերեսի կրճատումը հեշտ կարելի է իրականացնել, իջեցնելով լճի մակարդակը և չորացնելով նրա հատակի մի մասը: Այդ դեպքում ոչ միայն ստեղծվում է լճի նոր ռեժիմ մեծ հոսանքով, ջրի մեծ ծախսով և փոքր գոլորշիացումով, այլ նաև հնարավորություն   է ընձեռնում լճի մակերևույթի իջեցման ընթացքում օգտագործել լճից բաց թողնված ամբողջ ջուրը:
Խնդրի այդ լուծումը 1909 թվականին առաջարկված է եղել տնտեսագետ-մելիորատոր Ս.Ե. Մանասերյանի կողմից:
Սևանա լճի ուսումնասիրության վերաբերյալ Մ.Ե. Մարկովի աշխատանքները, որոնք ավարտվել էին Ս.Ե. Մանասերյանի հրապարակած գաղափարի հետ միաժամաանակ, հնարավորություն են տալիս նրան ճշտելու  իր միտքը` լճի մակերևույթը պետք է իջեցվի 55 մետրով, որպեսզի կարելի լինի լրիվ ցամաքեցնել Մեծ Սևանը:
Պրոբլեմի հետագա ուսումնասիրության ընթացքում քանիցս փորձեր են եղել սահմանափակվել լճի մակերևույթի սակավ իջեցումով, պահպանելով Մեծ Սևանի մի մասը, բայց այդ փորձերը էֆեկտիվ չէին: 1931թվականին վերջնականապես որոշում է ընդունվում լճի մակերևույթն իջեցնել 55 մետր և լիովին ցամաքեցնել Մեծ Սևանը:
Ս. Ե. Մարկովի աշխատանքների  ավարտման  հետ համընկնում է  Սևանա լճի ուսումնասիրությաննոր փուլը, որը կապված է եղել առաջարկի հետ` օգտագործել Սևանա լիճը նրա բնական ռեժիմը փոփոխելու միջոցով: Սևանի այդպիսի օգտագործումը պահանջում էր լճի բազմակողմանի ուսումնասիրություն: 1930 թվականին ավարտվել էին Սևանա լճի ուսումնասիրության մի շարք աշխատանքները: 
Այդ բոլոր ուսումնասիրությունների հիման վրա  1931 թվականին  կազմվել էր Սևանա լճի ջրերի օգտագործման սխեման, որը հաստատվել էր կառավարական մարմինների կողմից:
Երկարատև ժամանակաշրջանի  ուսումնասիրություններից, դիտողություններից և հետազոտություններից  հետո միայն  որոշում է ընդունվում իջեցնել Սևանա լճի մակարդակը:
Սևանա լճի մակարդակի իջեցումը  իր տեսակի առաջին փորձն է  և կատարված բազմաթիվ աշխատանքներում բերված տվյալները կարող են 10-15%-ով շեղվել իրականությունից:
Գոլորշիացումը  զգալիորեն պակասեցնելու համար  հարկավոր է լճի մակերևույթն իջեցնել 50-60 մետրով:
Սևանի մակարդակի իջեցումն նախատեսում  էր.
•	Արարատյան  գոգավորության  հողերի ամայի տարածությունների ոռոգումն այն ջրերով, որոնք կգոյանան լճի մակերեսից տեղի ունեցող գոլորշիացումը կրճատելու հետևանքով:

•	Մեծ  Սևանի ցամաքած տաշտի օգտագործումը գյուղատնտեսության համար:
•	Արդյունաբերության կարիքների համար այն էներգիայի օգտագործումը,որը ձեռք կբերվի լճի ջրերի դարավոր պաշարը թողարկելուց   և հետագայում լճի ջրերի ավելացած հոսքի ուժը վերամշակելուց:
Ըւտ Վ. Կ. Դավիդովի  տվյալների Սևանա լճում և նրա ավազանում տեղումների գրաֆիկը ոչնչով չի տարբերվում Անդրկովկասի բոլոր  այլ վայրերի տեղումների գրաֆիկից, որտեղ ոչ մի լիճ չկա: Ըստ Դավիդովի  հաշվարկների գոլորշիացումը հավասար է տարեկան 11 մլրդ.  խոր. մ : Այդ թիվը համեմատությամբ Սևանա լճի  գոլորշիացումների  կլիմայական դերը դառնում է  չնչին, երբ նկատի ենք առնում նաև այդ գոլորշիացումների արժեքավոր օգտագործումը Արարատյան գոգացորության ոռոգման համար: Օդերևութաբանական դիտողությունները ցույց են տվել, որ Սևանա լիճը, ինչպես և ամեն մի ջրային տարածություն, առաջացնում է երկու երևույթ` մեղմանում է կլիմայի ցամաքայնությունը և տարեկան բոլոր եղանակները ուշանում են:
Լճի մեղմացնող ազդեցությունը, ինչպես ցույց են տվել դիտողությունները, տարածվում է լճափի շատ նեղ տարածության վրա, որը ոչ մի տեղ 10 կմ-ից  լայն չէ: Ուսումնասիրությունները փաստում են այն մասին, որ մակերեսը  փոքրացնելուց հետո լիճը ամեն ձմեռ  կսառչի:
Լճի մակարդակն ուսումնասիրող մի քանի գիտնականներ (Ի.Ա. Կիրեև , Բ. Ի. Բեկ-Մարմարչևը) հանգեցին այն եզրակացության, որ վերջին 3 հազարամյակում լճի մակարդակի տատանումները եղել են ընդամնեը 3 մ- ի սահմաններում:
Երբ մակարդակը 1930-ական թվականներից արհեստական կերպով իջավ,Լճաշենի մոտ բացվեցին դամբարաններ, որոնց  պեղումները տվեցին շատ արժեքավոր հնագիտական նյութեր:
Մինչև 1930-ական թվականները  լիճն ապրում էր բնական վիճակում` մթնոլորտային տեղումներով, գետերի ու ստորերկրյա ջրերի միջոցով տարեկան ստանում էր 1320 մլն. մ3  և յուրաքանչյուր 13 լիտր ջրից գոլորշիացման վրա ծախսվում էր 12 լիտր: Դա նշանակում է, որ լիճը մարդուն ջուր տալ չէր կարող: Տարեկան   50 մլն  խոր. մ (վայրկյանում 1,5 խոր. մ) դուրս էր գալիս Հրազդանով: 1930-ական թվականներից սկսվեցին Սևանի դարավոր պաշարների օգտագործել, որովհետև  Հանրապետությունը չուներ վառելիքային ռեսուրսներ, արդյունաբերության և ամբողջ տնտեսության համար անհրաժեշտ էր էլեկտրական  էներգիա, իսկ Արարատյան դաշտի ոռոգման համար` ջուր:
Հարկ է նշել,որ լճի մակարդակի իջեցումը բերեց մի շարք բացասական երևույթներ: Մեծ Սևանում  սկսեցին  աճել ջրիմուռներ, Սևանն ամեն տարի սկսեց սառցակալել, իշխան ձկնատեսակի վերարտադրության պայմանները  խիստ վատացան և այժմ այդ արժեքավոր ձուկը կանգնած է ոչնչացման եզրին: Մակարդակի իջեցման պատճառով  գետերի ստորին հոսանքներում  խորքային էրոզիան ուժեղացավ: Այժմ  անհրաժեշտ է լճի մակարդակը բարձրացնել որոշակիորեն, որը կնպաստի բնական հավասակշռության մասնակի վերականգնմանը:

----------

aragats (10.05.2011), Safaryan (12.04.2011), Varzor (06.06.2021)

----------


## yerevanci

Վերջին 3 տարիների ընթացքում, կապված Սեւանա լճի մակարդակի բարձրացման հետ, Սեւանա լճում եւ նրա ջրահավաք ավազանում ավելացել են բնադրող թռչունների տեսակները: Դա հաստատում են ոչ միայն մասնագետները, այլ նաեւ տարիքն առած շատ մարդիկ, ովքեր այդ տեսակները Սեւանում չեն նկատել տասնյակ տարիների ընթացքում: 

Ինչպես «Արմենպրես»-ի` Գեղարքունիքի թղթակցին տեղեկացրեց «Սեւան» ազգային պարկի պահպանության բաժնի տեսուչ, «ԲԸՐԴԼԱՅՖ» թռչունների պահպանության միության անդամ, Գեղարքունքի մարզի խնամակալ Արտակ Սարգսյանը, մինչեւ Սեւանի մակարդակի կտրուկ անկումը Սեւանի ավազանում բնադրել կամ կայանել են 349-ից ավելի ջրլող կամ ցամաքային թռչուններ: Սեւանի մակարդակի իջեցումից հետո այդ տեսակները հասել են 276-ի: 

Սակայն վերջին ժամանակներս Սեւանի ավազանում սկսել են հայտնվել մի շարք տեսակներ, որոնք տասնյակ տարիներ առաջ համարվում էին անհետացած: Այսպես, հայտնվել է հավալուսնը, որը վերջին անգամ այստեղ երեւացել է 14 տարի առաջ: Նկատվել է 14 հատ հավալուսն, որոնք կայանել են դեկտեմբերին եւ հեռացել փետրվարին: Նկատվել է 30 հատ կարապ: 

Քաջահավերի խմբերը 2009 թվականից սկսել են բնադրել Նորատուսի անտառամերձ հատվածներում: Սեւանում բնադրել է նաեւ տարգալակտուցը: 38-40 զույգ կվակվա բնադրել է ճայերի կղզում: Փոքր Սեւանում հայտնվել են մեծ ձկնկուլներ` 140-150 հատ: Վերջապես, այստեղ բնադրել են բադերի շատ տեսակներ եւ խմբաքանակներ, որոնցից են կարմիր կռնչան բադը, լայնակտուց, բզապոչ, կարմիր բադերը, մրտիմները, սեւ փարփարը, սուզաբադը: Սեւանի թռչնաշխարհի այսօրվա բազմազանությունը հիմնականում պայմանավորված է բնադրավայրերի ու սննդի համար նպաստավոր պայմանների ստեղծմամբ:

www.ecolur.org

----------

aragats (10.05.2011), Safaryan (27.04.2011), Varzor (06.06.2021)

----------


## yerevanci

«Գեոպրոմայնինգ» ընկերության կողմից Սոթքի հանքավայրի շահագործումը վտանգում է Սևանը: Այսօր լրագրողների հետ հանդիպմանն այս մասին ահազանգեցին «Էկոլուր» կազմակերպության նախագահ Ինգա Զարաֆյանը, «Ազգային միաբանություն» կուսակցության փոխնախագահ Գագիկ Թադևոսյանն ու «Անտառներ» ՀԿ-ի նախագահ Նազենի Վարդանյանը:

Մասնագետների խոսքով՝ Սոթքի հանքի շահագործմամբ խախտվում է Սևանի մասին օրենքը, որը ամրագրում է՝ Սևանին հարակից տարածքում չի կարելի հանք շահագործել, քանի որ հանքարդյունաբերության հետևանքով թափոններ են լցվում Սևան: «Իսկ բոլոր հետազոտությունները վկայում են քաղցրահամ ջրի կարևորության մասին, և 20 տարի հետո քաղցրահամ ջուրը ավելի թանկ կլինի, քան ոսկին կամ երկաթը»,- ասաց Ինգա Զարաֆյանը:
Գագիկ Թադևոսյանն էլ նշեց, որ իրենք իրենց մտահոգությունները բաց նամակի տեսքով ուղարկել են ՀՀ նախագահին, որում անդրադարձել են նաև Հրազդանում երկաթի հանքի շահագործման խնդրին:
«Հայաստանում հանքարդյունաբերությունը, որպես կանոն, զարգանում է չնաշխարհիկ բնաշխարհի համար: Բոլոր գյուղատնտեսական հողերը մեզ մոտ վերածվում են հանքարդյունաբերական հողերի»,- նշեց նա:
Հարցին, թե ինչո՞ւ մասնագետները չեն պահանջում բնապահպանության և բնական պաշարների և էներգետիկայի հարցերի նախարարների հրաժարականը, Գագիկ Թադևոսյանը վրդովվեց. «Ինչի՞ պահանջենք, մենք հո միտինգի՞ չենք եկել: Էդ իշխանություններն էլ մեզնից են ծնվել, հո օդից չեն իջել»: Նա վրդովվեց նաև լրագրողների վրա, թե «որևէ մեկը բնապահպանական մի լուրջ նյութ չի գրում»: Թադևոսյանը վստահ է, որ հիշյալ նախարարությունները բավական գործառույթներ ունեն կատարելու և նրանց լուծարումը պահանջելը ճիշտ չէ:


*Tert.am*

----------

aragats (10.05.2011), Varzor (06.06.2021)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Սա էլ իմ  կողմից :Wink: 

*Սևանն աղտոտվում է առաջին կարգի թունավոր նյութերով*

_ՄԱՅԻՍ 10, 2011_

Սևանում «Գեոպրոմայնինգ»  ընկերության կողմից նոր անօրինական արտադրամասի շահագործման արդյունքում առաջացած բնապահպանական խնդիրներով մտահոգված բնապահպանները պահանջում են ապամոնտաժել այն:

Այսօր` մայիսի 10-ին, բնապահպանները ևս մեկ անգամ բարձրաձայնեցին, որ «Գեոպրոմայնինգ» ընկերությունը անօրինական ձևով հանքաքարի մանրացման արտադրամաս է տեղադրել Սևանա լճի մոտ Սոտքի ոսկու գործարանում, որը ջարդում է ապարը, մաղում այն՝ կորզելով հանքաքարի ոսկու և արծաթի պարունակությունը, իսկ մնացած հանքաքարը թափոնների տեսքով մնում է Սևանում:

«Ըստ ակադեմիկոս Սերգեյ Գրիգորյանի՝ Սոտքի հանքի շահագործման արդյունքում մենք կունենանք մոտ 300 մլն տոննա թափոն' սուլֆիդային ագրեսիվ շատ էլեմենտներ' մկնդեղ, քրոմ, կադմիում եւ այլն, որոնք թունավորության առաջին աստիճանի նյութեր են: Սոտք գյուղը, երբ վերջանում է՝ մինչև Քելբաջարի սահմանը 6 կմ տարածքով երկու կողմից էլ ճանապարհին արդեն կան թափոններ, որոնք կես տարին մեկ կիլոմետրով են ավելանում ու ոչ ոք դրա համար պատասխանատվություն չի կրում»,- www.hra.am -ին հայտնում է «Էկոլուր» հասարակական կազմակերպության տնօրեն Ինգա Զարաֆյանը:

Այժմ և հետագայում սպասվող տեղումներն ավելի են արագացնում նման թունավոր նյութերի հոսքը Սևան:

Արդյունքում նախ խախտվում է ՀՀ Սևանա լճի մասին օրենքի 10-րդ հոդվածը, ըստ որի  կենտրոնական, անմիջական և ոչ անմիջական ազդեցության գոտիներում արգելվում է Սևանա լճի էկոհամակարգի վրա վնասակար ազդեցություն ունեցող ցանկացած տեսակի գործունեություն,անմիջական ազդեցության գոտում`

ա) էկոլոգիապես վնասակար, օրենսդրությամբ սահմանված թույլատրելի նորմերը գերազանցող արտանետումներ և կեղտաջրեր առաջացնող տեխնոլոգիաների օգտագործումը.
բ) ռադիոակտիվ նյութերի և թափոնների, ինչպես նաև մարդու առողջության և շրջակա միջավայրի համար վտանգավոր կամ թունավոր այլ նյութերի արտադրությունը, օգտագործումը, պահեստավորումը և տեղադրումը.
գ) հանքանյութեր վերամշակող օբյեկտների տեղաբաշխումը:

Խախտվում է նաև  ՀՀ Շրջակա միջավայրի վրա ազդեցության փորձաքննության մասին  օրենքը, քանի որ, ըստ ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարության մամուլի քարտուղար Աստղիկ Մկրտչյանի՝ «Գեոպրոմայնինգ» ընկերությունը չունի  արտադրամասի փորձաքննության դրական եզրակացություն:

«Շատ ցավալի է, որ բնապահպանության նախարարությունն արագ չի արձագանքում նման երևույթներին ու արտադրամաս կառուցելուց հետո են միայն տեղեկանում այդ մասին»,- ասում է «Հայաստանի անտառներ» հասարակական կազմակերպության նախագահ Նազելի Վարդանյանը:

Մեկ այլ բնապահպան՝ ԱԺ բնապահպանական, սոցիալական և առողջապահական հանձնաժողովի նախկին նախագահ Գագիկ Թադևոսյանը մտահոգված է, քանի որ նման արտադրամասի կառուցումը սկիզբ կարող է դնել ոսկու վերամշակման ամբողջական գործընթացի տեղափոխմանը Արարատ քաղաքից դեպի Սոտք։ 

Հիշեցնենք, որ «Սոս» բնապահպանական շարժումը նախորդ երկու տարիների պայքարի արդյունքում կարողացավ կանխել այն և ստեղծվեց ՀՀ նախագահին առընթեր Սևանի հիմնահարցերով զբաղվող հատուկ հանձնաժողով:

Խնդիրը լուծելու համար բնապահպանները դիմել են ինչպես վերոնշյալ հանձնաժողով, այնպես էլ՝ ՀՀ Բնապահպանության  և Էկոնոմիկայի  նախարարություններ, որտեղից պաշտոնական գրավոր պատասխան չեն ստացել:

«Մենք հրամայել ենք դադարեցնել արտադրամասի շահագործումը, մինչև «Գեոպրոմայնինգը» չներկայացնի փորձաքննության արդյունքները»,-  www.hra.am-ին հայտնեց  ՀՀ Բնապահպանության նախարարի մամուլի քարտուղար Աստղիկ Մկրտչյանը:

Աղբյուրը` www.hra.am

----------

aragats (10.05.2011), Varzor (06.06.2021)

----------


## yerevanci

ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարության կողմից ընթացիկ տարվա նոյեմբեր ամսվա ընթացքում Սեւանա լիճ բաց կթողնվի գեղարքունի եւ ամառային իշխան ձկնատեսակների մանրաձուկ` Սեւանա լճում էնդեմիկ ձկնատեսակների պոպուլյացիայի համալրում ծրագրի շրջանակներում: Նախատեսվում է, որ բաց կթողնվեն 166 հազար 700 հատ գեղարքունի եւ 200 հազար հատ ամառային իշխանի մանրաձուկ: Ինչպես «Արմենպրես»-ին հայտնեց ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարության գնումների գործընթացի իրականացման բաժնի պետ Ռոման Չոբանյանը, ծրագիրը կիրականացվի 60 միլիոն դրամ բյուջետային հատկացումների հաշվին, որոնցից 30-ական միլիոն դրամ նախատեսված է երկու տեսակի մանրաձկան ձեռք բերման համար:
«Մինչեւ հունիսի 15-20-ը կանցկացվի մրցույթ, որից հետո պայմանագրով արդեն ձեռք կբերվեն 30 միլիոն դրամի 200 հազար հատ ամառային իշխանի 5 գրամ եւ ավելի կշռով ու մոտ 167 հազար գեղարքունի տեսակի 3 գրամ ու ավելի քաշով մանրաձուկ»,-ընդգծեց Ռ. Չոբանյանը:

*ecolur.org*

----------


## yerevanci

Հունիսի առաջին 10 օրերի ընթացքում եւս Սեւանի մակարդակը շարունակում է բարձրանալ' ջրածածկման սպառնալիք ստեղծելով մերձակա անտառային տարածքների, շենք-շինությունների, պոմպակայանների, կոմունիկացիոն գծերի համար: ՀՀ կառավարությունը շարունակում է միջոցներ տրամադրել ջրածածկվող տարածքները շենք-շինություններից եւ ծառերից ու թփերից մաքրելու համար, որպեսզի ապահովվի բարձրացող ջրի մաքրությունը: Ինչպես «Արմենպրես»-ի Գեղարքունիքի մարզի թղթակցին տեղեկացրեց ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարության աշխատակազմի ղեկավարի տեղակալ Աշոտ Ավալյանը, մաքրման աշխատանքները շարունակվում են, ինչպես ջրածածկված անտառային հատվածներում, այնպես էլ ցամաքում: Կառավարության կողմից հատկացված 122 մլն դրամի հաշվին նախատեսված է մաքրել 283 հա ջրածածկման ենթակա անտառային տարածքներ:
Մաքրման աշխատանքները ջրում իրականացվում են ֆիննական «Վաթերմայստեր» լողացող սարքի եւ նրան աջակցող հատուկ լաստանավի օգնությամբ: Այս սարքավորումները լճում աշխատել են ամբողջ տարվա ընթացքում' հունվար-մայիս ամիսներին: Աշխատանքների երկրորդ ուղղությունն ընթանում է ցամաքի անտառային այն հատվածներում, որոնք գտնվում են 1900,25 մետր նիշից ներքեւ: «Սեւան» ազգային պարկն իրավաբանական կամ ֆիզիկական անձանց օժանդակությամբ փորձում է հնարավորինս արագ մաքրել ջրածածկվող անտառային տարածքները: Ֆիզիկական կամ իրավաբանական անձինք կարող են որպես վարձատրություն վերցնել ողջ հատված փայտանյութը' պետբյուջե մուծելով միայն բնավճարը: Մաքրման աշխատանքներն արագացնելու խնդիրը կայանում է նրանում, որ Սեւանն ավելի արագ է բարձրանում, քան կանխատեսվում էր: Նշենք, որ այսօրվա դրությամբ լիճը գտնվում է ծովի մակարդակից 1900,42 բարձրության վրա, ինչը մոտավորապես արդեն հավասարվում է 1962 թ. հունվարին գրանցված նիշին:
«Սեւան» ազգային պարկ ՊՈԱԿ-ի տնօրենի առաջին տեղակալ Գագիկ Մարտիրոսյանի տեղեկացմամբ' այս տարվա ընթացքում շարունակվել է Սեւանի ափերի մաքրումը շենք-շինություններից, 1900,25 մետր նիշից ցածր գտնվող տարածքներում: Հաշվառված 528 շարժական կամ անշարժ շենք-շինություններից այսօրվա դրությամբ ապամոնտաժվել եւ տեղափոխվել է 323 շինություն, եւ դեռեւս չքանդված կամ չտեղափոխված է մնում 195-ը: Այժմ ապամոնտաժման փուլում է գտնվում 10 շենք-շինություն:

*ecolur.org*

----------


## Ripsim

*Սեւա՞ն, թե՞ «GeoProMining Gold». բնապահպաններն ահազանգում են Սեւանի աղտոտման մասին*

«Էկոլուր» ՀԿ-ն եւ «Չենք լռելու» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնությունը հանդես են եկել համատեղ հայտարարությամբ, որտեղ նշում են, որ Սոտքի հանքավայրից հանքանյութի արդյունաբանումն աղտոտում է Սեւանի ավազանի ջրերը:

Հայտարարության մեջ, մասնավորապես, ասվում է.

«ԷկոԼուր» հասարակական կազմակերպությունը եւ «Չենք լռելու» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնությունը շարունակում են «Բնություն, թե փող» ահազանգերի շարքը, որի շրջանակներում իրականացվում է «Սեւան, թե GeoProMining Gold» ցիկլը:

Սոտքի ոսկու հանքավայրից «GeoProMining Gold» ընկերության արդյունահանած հանքանյութի յուրաքանչյուր տոննան աղտոտում է Սեւանի ավազանի ջրերը: Հանքանյութի վերամշակման առաջին փուլը տեղի է ունենում հենց Սոտքում: Ջարդող-տեսակավորող արտադրամասն աշխատում է ամբողջ հզորությամբ:

Ոսկու խտանյութը տեղափոխվում է Արարատ, իսկ Սոտքի կողքին բարձրանում են մկնդեղով եւ այլ տոքսիկ տարրերով լի հարյուր հազարավոր տոննաների հասնող մանրացված լցակույտերի սարեր: Դա հնարավոր դարձավ, որովհետեւ ընկերության անօրինական գործունեությունը չի պատժվում: Տեսչությունը Սոտք չի մտնում:

«Չենք լռելու» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնությունը եւ «ԷկոԼուր» հասարակական կազմակերպությունը դիմում են բնապահպանության նախարար Արամ Հարությունյանին. Դուք քաղաքական պատասխանատվություն եք կրում Սեւանի պահպանման համար: Ընկերությունը խախտել է օրենքը: Ձեր իրավասությունն է պատժել օրինազանցներին: Ժամանակն եկել է»:

Աղբյուր

----------

Tig (21.11.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

yerevanci (31.01.2012), Ֆոտոն (31.01.2012)

----------


## yerevanci

Սա ահազանգ է Սեւանից: Լուսանկարներում Սեւանի կարասն է: Մեզ դիմեցին մարդիկ, ովքեր շուկայից կարաս են գնել: Ձուկը մաքրելիս` նրանք հայտնաբերել են  ժապավենաձեւ որդեր: Մենք խորհուրդ չտվեցինք որպես սնունդ օգտագործել հիվանդ ձուկը: Ի դեպ, էկոլոգներն ու ակտիվիստները դեռ անցյալ ամառ բարձրացրել են այն հարցը, որ Սեւանի ձուկը հիվանդ է: Բայց պաշտոնական պատասխանը հետեւյալն էր. «Մենք հիվանդ ձուկ չենք տեսել, դա ապատեղեկատվություն է, իսկ ով որ խոսում է, թող ապացուցի»: Մենք հարցնում ենք մեր ձկնաբաններին` ի՞նչ հիվանդություն ունի այս ձուկը, ի՞նչ միջոցառումներ է պետք ձեռնարկել, որպեսզի Սեւանում մնացած ձուկն առողջ լինի:

----------


## yerevanci

> Սա ահազանգ է Սեւանից: Լուսանկարներում Սեւանի կարասն է: Մեզ դիմեցին մարդիկ, ովքեր շուկայից կարաս են գնել: Ձուկը մաքրելիս` նրանք հայտնաբերել են  ժապավենաձեւ որդեր: Մենք խորհուրդ չտվեցինք որպես սնունդ օգտագործել հիվանդ ձուկը: Ի դեպ, էկոլոգներն ու ակտիվիստները դեռ անցյալ ամառ բարձրացրել են այն հարցը, որ Սեւանի ձուկը հիվանդ է: Բայց պաշտոնական պատասխանը հետեւյալն էր. «Մենք հիվանդ ձուկ չենք տեսել, դա ապատեղեկատվություն է, իսկ ով որ խոսում է, թող ապացուցի»: Մենք հարցնում ենք մեր ձկնաբաններին` ի՞նչ հիվանդություն ունի այս ձուկը, ի՞նչ միջոցառումներ է պետք ձեռնարկել, որպեսզի Սեւանում մնացած ձուկն առողջ լինի:


«ԷկոԼուր»-ի` կարասի մեջ ժապավենաձեւ որդեր լինելու մասին ահազանգին արձագանքել է ՀՀ ԳԱԱ կենդանաբանության եւ հիդրոէկոլոգիայի կենտրոնի տնօրեն Բարդուխ Գաբրիելյանը: Հայացք թերթին տված հարցազրույցում  ձկնաբանը բացատրել է, որ  կարասներն այդ հիվանդությամբ տառապում են, երբ մոտենում է ամառը: «Դրանք սպիտակ որդեր են, որոնք նույնիսկ կարող են հանգեցնել կարասի մանրաձկների մահացության: Դրանք տարածվում են ճայերի միջոցով, և վերացնելն անհնար է: Հիմնականում վարակվում են կարասի մանրաձկները, որ գտնվում են մասնավորապես ափամերձ տաք հատվածներում»,- ասել է Բ. Գաբրիելյանը:

*ԷկոԼուր*

----------

Arpine (11.05.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

:Love:

----------

Գաղթական (06.08.2018), Վիշապ (07.08.2018), Տրիբուն (07.08.2018)

----------

